# cast iron/non teflon waffle maker?



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

Does anyone have one they like?

I've never been a huge waffle fan, but DS enjoys them and we pay a lot for the frozen organic ones (he likes Envirokidz banana and blueberry).

Are they practical? I'm used to cooking w/ cast iron so that part isn't a problem, but wondering w/ a waffle maker how much "stickage" you get


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

You can buy old ones on e-bay or Lemans has them.

One of those is next on my list of must haves for the kitchen

Edited to add I personally prefer old cast iron as its better made and has a smooth surface where as much of the new stuff isn't high quality and has a bumpy surface which is hard to season and makes for more sticking.


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the tip! I hope with proper seasoning it works well...all of those grooves make me nervous since I wonder if it is a PITB to use until it is really well seasoned.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

I've been wondering about this too! My DD loves waffles but I've not really been wanting to make them in a non-stick waffle iron. Anyway...your thread inspired me to search a bit. Just found this one. Good price too!









http://www.wisementrading.com/outdoo...g/castiron.htm (scroll all the way to the bottom)


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

THANK YOU!!!







I am SO glad you started this thread, and thanks so much for the link to the Lodge waffle iron!! I am probably going to order one. I have my mom's really old electric one that has no coating (it's just well seasoned) but it needs to be rewired... I have a parrot and really cannot use nonstick coating... also I don't think it's healthy for us either! I've been wondering if this exists and I'm curious enough to order one! Thank you!!!


----------

